# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  مازول پرداخت  بانک ملت

## iraspdotnet

سلام.  وقت بخیر


یه سوال .من از بانک ملت سیستم پرداخت آنلاین گرفتم.و یک نمونه کد asp.net دادن بهم. ولی من می خوام با asp این کارو انجام بدم. چند تا پارامتر هست که باید بفرستم یه سایت بانک ملت  الان تو نحو.ه ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات موندم کد .net رو می گذارم اینجا لطفا کمک کنید که بتونم تو asp  پیاده کنم.

 
    protected void ButtonPay_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
            int    trmID     = 12345;
            string userName  = "12345";
            string password  = "12345";
            string dateTime  = DateTime.Now.ToString("yyyy/MM/dd HH:mm:ss");
            long   Amount    = 1;
            string MTI       = "0100";
            string ProccCode = "000000";
            long   trnsID    = 0;
            string purl      = "http://yourdomain.com/yourDir/PostbackFromMellat.aspx";
            long   saleCode  = 1;    // Unique SaleCode
            string response  = "";
            try
            {
                MellatExecuteservice.BPSServiceService service = new MellatExecuteservice.BPSServiceService();
                response = service.executeservice(trmID, userName, password, dateTime, saleCode, Amount, MTI, ProccCode, trnsID, purl);
                string[] responseCode = response.Split(",".ToCharArray());
                if (responseCode[0].Trim() == "00")
                {
                    // Updatetbl your table
                    Response.Redirect("https://217.218.45.222/Behpardakht/pspsite.mellat?refID=" + responseCode[1]);
                }
                else
                {
                    ErrorMessage(responseCode[0]);
                }
            }
            catch (Exception exp)
            {
                Response.Write("<b>" + exp.Message + "<b/>");
            }

    }

اگه باز اطلاعات دیگه ای مورد نیاز بود بگید تا بفرستم. ممنون

----------


## gerailly

نوشتن همون 0100 با WriteLine چطوریه مثلا مینویسن      
("WriteLine("0100.
یا 
("WriteLine("MTI0100

----------

